# The coil company nano aliens (Johannesburg)



## DoC (9/6/17)

Any vendors in jhb have these in stock? 
Thanx in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bizkuit (9/6/17)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/the-coil-company-nano-aliens-pair

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (9/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/the-coil-company-nano-aliens-pair


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

@KieranD - when you getting more stock of The Coil Company - Nano Aliens?

@RiaanRed - do you know if there are any other places in JHB that stock your Nano Aliens?


----------



## RiaanRed (9/6/17)

Vape Junction and soon Vape Away, Vape King and The Vape Industry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (9/6/17)

skola said:


> View attachment 97428


My bad missed that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC (9/6/17)

RiaanRed said:


> Vape Junction and soon Vape Away, Vape King and The Vape Industry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dastrix550 (9/6/17)

DoC said:


> Any vendors in jhb have these in stock?
> Thanx in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop being lazy, make your own!  

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (9/6/17)

The gents over @ AtmosFear have the Nano Aliens : http://atmosfear.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=63&product_id=267

Reactions: Like 2


----------

